# Pricing prints and downloads on Smugmug



## Judd (Jun 15, 2010)

Well I decided to give it a shot. I paid for my smugmug pro account and registered a domain. It was all kind of last minute. My daughter was not supposed to play this weekend, and at 6:00 Friday, someone called and asked her to come play with their team since they were short players. I registered my domain, threw up a godaddysite (which last night I changed and my domain goes straight to smugmug now), and printed some fliers/coupons/ to hand out to parents. I took about 1700 shots, came up with a 100 or so pretty good action shots.

I had some parents ask if I was going to sell the photos and I said yes, and gave them a flier. Hopefully someone buys something...

I have done some searching here for topics on this and not sure if I found the answer I am looking for. How to price my prints and merchandise on Smugmug? Since I spent 2 days in the sun taking pictures, I cant really charge $1000 per print to cover my time, etc.

$10 for 4x6,5x7 and maybe $10 per download?  Then 40% on merchandise and larger prints?


----------

